# rear plastic to glass conversion



## pmenton (Nov 5, 2014)

What would be the benefit of plastic to glass. I will go look at mine to see. More shiny?


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

The glass would want to have some sort of opacifier on it to hide whatever framing, insulation, etc. that lurks behind it. If that glass isn't heat treated it could be subject to thermal stress and breakage due to excessive heat gain. 

If done properly, the look might be cool, but you'd probably have to tell folks you did it for them to notice!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's an amazon part. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152932342134379&set=pcb.739138212834187&type=1&theater


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Can't see it Merc, private..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hold on.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Manso-Useful-...537587&sr=8-1&keywords=manso+useful+fit+cruze


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

What the **** does 'realization eminence spirit - emotion centered philosophy constitutes' mean???


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Hahaha, that is a strange thing to have stamped on there.. Thank you for sending that link though. N8zdad, I don't really care if other people notice it or not. This car is my daily driver and I notice every minute detail about her every time I open the door and walk into my garage. You know that thought of, "Daang, she looks good!" With each small detail and modification I do, she looks better and better.. shorty' a ten, know what I'm talking about?


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Also, I have a 2014... Amazon says, '09-'12... It should fit don't ya think?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Should fit 9-15, I'd rock it if it didn't have the Chrysler Bentley Genesis symbol on it.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thats awesome! Clean look and good price. Does it just 3m tape on or what? But whats with the white lettering and symbol thing? is that really come on it? is it a sticker that you can razor off???


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

It looks like it may be a sticker, but for 20 bucks id be willing to try it out.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

neirfin said:


> What the **** does 'realization eminence spirit - emotion centered philosophy constitutes' mean???


That piece looks legit on there, but I agree, dafuq does that mean?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

jasondcruze said:


> It looks like it may be a sticker, but for 20 bucks id be willing to try it out.
> View attachment 122513


Please let us know if the white lettering can come off!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen these.....in my basement....ha,ha....I bought a pair through Ali Express.....like four bucks the pair.

They are stick on using 3m tape.
The writing is on the backside, put on before the tape (the entire thing is taped on the backside).
The insignia is that for the racing class the Cruze is often found competing in.

The words.....I ain't got a clue what thats all about.

I've chosen to leave them in the basement.

Rob


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Rob, want to get rid of them?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure......you're gonna make me look for them now aren't you?

Rob


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

haha, It'll be a good excuse to clean the basement.. How much would ya want for them?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Robby said:


> I've seen these.....in my basement....ha,ha....I bought a pair through Ali Express.....like four bucks the pair.
> 
> They are stick on using 3m tape.
> The writing is on the backside, put on before the tape (the entire thing is taped on the backside).
> ...


 Big Rob why dont you want to put them on your car? 
So you said the writing is on the back side under the tape??? So there is no way to take off the white letters?? If so that sux...dont want white letters all over my windows lol


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jasondcruze said:


> haha, It'll be a good excuse to clean the basement.. How much would ya want for them?


jasondcruze.......

The price will be your fuel expense to meet up somewhere in the Des Plaines area.

P.M. me.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Big Rob why dont you want to put them on your car?
> So you said the writing is on the back side under the tape??? So there is no way to take off the white letters?? If so that sux...dont want white letters all over my windows lol


The lettering most stay.....it's on the backside under the tape.

I purchassed them hoping to easily remove the letters.

Not my style,

Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Robby said:


> The lettering most stay.....it's on the backside under the tape.
> 
> I purchassed them hoping to easily remove the letters.
> 
> ...


Would it be if it didn't have the letters? Since they are on the back, are they reverse printed and visible through the front?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Would it be if it didn't have the letters? Since they are on the back, are they reverse printed and visible through the front?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The wording is printed on a adhesive strip it appears to me....I can see the strip under the paper that is covering the adhesive...the entire triangle backing is adhesive but I can see a rectangular 'bulge' that lines up with the script.

So, I am ASH UMING heh heh that the printing is applied to the strip based on this observation.

If jasondcruze becomes the end user he should be able to shed more light on it......I didn't want to wreck it and it wasn't the effect I was looking for.

Rob


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm in Romeoville, you're not too far at all. I work nights 630p-730a, but I will be off Tuesday. Let me know what works best for you. Perhaps a perfectly placed razor blade will be able to get the writing off.. Thank you and it's worth a shot..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jasondcruze said:


> I'm in Romeoville, you're not too far at all. I work nights 630p-730a, but I will be off Tuesday. Let me know what works best for you. Perhaps a perfectly placed razor blade will be able to get the writing off.. Thank you and it's worth a shot..



You have mail.

Rob


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Yea maybe pull off adhesive and razor will get off and then have to reapplly 3m tape..Let us know Jason!


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Im meeting rob tuesday morning and will let yall know that afternoon


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

jasondcruze said:


> hahaha, that is a strange thing to have stamped on there.. Thank you for sending that link though. N8zdad, i don't really care if other people notice it or not. This car is my daily driver and i notice every minute detail about her every time i open the door and walk into my garage. You know that thought of, "daang, she looks good!" with each small detail and modification i do, she looks better and better.. Shorty' a ten, know what i'm talking about?


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!! ?


----------



## CruzLTZ (Oct 19, 2014)

hope it comes off


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

got them yesterday, like rob said.. you can feel the sticker under the vinyl but it doesn't look like it will come off..


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

that sux...so you wont be putting them on? maybe if you scrape everything off and re apply with new 3m tape or soemthing?? no??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I know this is a bit of an old thread, but I just received these in the mail from AliExpress and am going to try and put them on my car. I have a US spec 2014 Chevy Cruze LT, 1.4L. I will try and see if the text is removable, but I am pretty sure thy will not even stick as the plastic on my car is rough by design. 

For Chevrolet Cruze Rear Window Triangle Sticker Reflecting Face Panel Paster Mirror Cruze Accessories Decoration 2pcs-in Stickers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

This is a link for the same thing for the pillars

mirror reflection panel B+C column decorative sticker with Cruze word fit for Chevrolet Cruze sedan-in Stickers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I will post later on my results


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried to figure out what the saying meant and the best I could do was link it to a bad translation of a Buddhist saying. I do not speak or read Chinese though.

Not knowing what type of 3M tape they used, let alone “if” they used it, I read and combined the instructions from the three links below.

3M Industrial Solutions Technical & News Articles Surface Preparation for 3M™ VHB™ Tape Applications.mht

FAQs

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/...am-tape-application-guide-tape-lamination.pdf

I do not have the ability to edit my photos so I will upload them later.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I would get these if they didn't have strange Engrish or Chinese Spanglish on them. 

All your base are belong to us.


----------

